# Woolly Bear Caterpillar!



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

So this morning my Dad found a Woolly Bear Caterpillar! ANNDD they are letting me keep it and make a scientific journal about how it grows, eats, ect! I'm SUPER excited!! I may post my findings here, if you'd like. :-D


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! They're awesome and super easy to take care of. ^^


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Yay! They're awesome and super easy to take care of. ^^


I'm a crazy researcher so that's what I'm doing! 

I've been sitting here, worried that its not moving.. Turns out its nocturnal!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Researching is awesome! ^^ I'm looking forward to your log here. c:

Lol, yeah, mine were a bit lazy in the daytime and they are a lot more active at night. Can we see piccies? 8D


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Researching is awesome! ^^ I'm looking forward to your log here. c:
> 
> Lol, yeah, mine were a bit lazy in the daytime and they are a lot more active at night. Can we see piccies? 8D


So I should post my log here? I couldn't decide! Okay hold on..


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

My little Woolly Bear needs a name...


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Another pic sorry it's through the jar:


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes!  I think you should. c:

He's adorable! ^^ (lol, my eldest sis thinks I'm weird calling bugs cute xD) I'm not very good with names though. I never named mine except a nearly pure black one I named Pappy (aka Black Sheep). If you look up Gregory Boyington or the Black Sheep Squadron, you'd get why I did. X3


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Yes!  I think you should. c:
> 
> He's adorable! ^^ (lol, my eldest sis thinks I'm weird calling bugs cute xD) I'm not very good with names though. I never named mine except a nearly pure black one I named Pappy (aka Black Sheep). If you look up Gregory Boyington or the Black Sheep Squadron, you'd get why I did. X3


Then I shall! Haha.

I like naming my guys haha. UMMMM... Thinking of a theme... I want it to be something wintery.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I would of named it Wooly Bully!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Chestnut? Drift (like a snow drift)? Idk, lol, I'm bad at names!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i used to find those little caterpillers in my pool all the time because they would get stuck


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Chestnut? Drift (like a snow drift)? Idk, lol, I'm bad at names!


OMFG! I LOVE THE NAME DRIFT!!! His name is now Drift.

We aren't sure if he's dead or not, my dad found him on the sidewalk so we aren't positive a bird didn't drop him. I'm pretty sure he's not, but we'll know tonight/tomorrow morning if he's gonna be okay or not!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome. I love caterpillars lol. Our wolly bears here have a yellow band though. 

Make sure you let him go before he pupates!


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Awesome. I love caterpillars lol. Our wolly bears here have a yellow band though.
> 
> Make sure you let him go before he pupates!


If he's alive I'm going to release him when he becomes a moth. He has a better survival chance.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There's a good chance he will die during pupation if he is kept...


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> There's a good chance he will die during pupation if he is kept...


Why?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Cuz they tend to burrow deep into the soil and the temperature swings act as important signals for when to emerge, etc.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Cuz they tend to burrow deep into the soil and the temperature swings act as important signals for when to emerge, etc.



I think he's already dead so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

So an update....

I'm almost positive he's dead. When you tilt the glass he doesn't fall, but he hasn't moved. At all. 

Fun. 

And now my Betta is sick with something idk what it is.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Aw I'm sorry. :c When I had mine, I kept them in a glass box type thing (sort of a mini terrarium) in our shed. (And I'd take their temporary home outside in the daytime). At the bottom, I had several inches of dirt, dead maple (and oak) leaves on top. This might help you: http://www3.islandtelecom.com/~oehlkew/arctiidaecare.htm


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

He's not moving, he should have moved.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

nevermind... it won't let me delete.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

So my first woolly bear caterpillar was dead, he started decomposing >>' But he was dead before I got him, probally dropped by a bird. RIP little dude, who I need to name. 

BUTTT. Happy happy news, I FOUND A NEW LITTLE GUY! He was just marchin' along in our sun room/cat room! Luckily the cats didn't notice him at all! So I scooped him up in a jar to save him. He's alive and well, he was so active and reacted to me touching him and now he's 'playing dead.' He would go on his hind legs like a mini dinosaur all 'RAWRRRR.' Haha I love him already. It took me forever to get him out of one jar and into another and off the table! He can apparently suction to things.. His name is Drift, like I was going to name the last one. He will be getting a terrirum if I haven't said that already!


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a picture of him, holding on to that lettuce for dear life and 'playing dead.' :


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Update 9/30/13- He moved last night! He was hiding under a piece of lettuce this morning haha. I had him moving around my hand this morning as well, and I put him under a leaf back in the jar and then he moved again to munch on some lettuce...I hope he's actually eating and not just laying on it..


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

Name him wooky from Star Wars! lol


----------

